# The "Naruto gets curse seal or sharingan" fanfic spot



## Omega (May 3, 2007)

Hmmm ok latley ive had an intrest whare this sort of stuff and I think its cool so I found us some stories.
*CURSE SEAL GENRE*

 by   
What if Oorochimaru had picked Naruto to be his next vessel, instead of Sasuke and had given Naruto the curse seal in the forest of death? What would happen differently? Chapter 3 fixed and reposted.
Naruto - Fiction Rated: T - English - Action/Adventure - Chapters: 6 - Words: 9,367 - Reviews: 124 - Updated: 4-16-07 - Published: 1-12-07

 by   
Naruto makes a deal with Orochimaru for Sasuke’s life to continue without the haunting of the curse. And thus he take upon himself the cursed seal.
Naruto - Fiction Rated: M - English - Angst/Tragedy - Chapters: 7 - Words: 27,856 - Reviews: 34 - Updated: 12-20-05 - Published: 6-1-05

*SHARINGAN GENRE*

 by   
naruto has the sharingan but will he use it for good or evil? naruhina 
Complete - Naruto - Fiction Rated: M - English - Romance/Action/Adventure - Chapters: 14 - Words: 7,821 - Reviews: 63 - Updated: 4-2-07 - Published: 3-20-07

 by   
This story starts off with Kakashi dying and giving Naruto his sharingan. How will Sasuke feel about Naruto having a sharingan to rival his own. Sasuke will also be taught by a mysterious sensei. Find out! There will be NO OCs!
Naruto - Fiction Rated: T - English - Action/Adventure/Drama - Chapters: 2 - Words: 2,290 - Reviews: 51 - Updated: 8-27-06 - Published: 8-26-06

This one im not sure about cause i didn't read it

 by   
Naruto leaves Konoha with a dangerous secret, the infamous kekkei genkai known as Sharingan, and Hinata goes along with him. They train with none other than Itachi Uchiha. Please visit my profile for an important note.
Naruto - Fiction Rated: T - English - General/Drama - Chapters: 12 - Words: 56,410 - Reviews: 160 - Updated: 3-25-07 - Published: 8-10-06

 by   
A mistake from the Kyubi while healing Naruto in the fight with Haku gives him the Sharingan. But how will Naruto use this new ability, especially when the Kyubi offers to do it with other Bloodlines?
Naruto - Fiction Rated: T - English - Action/Adventure - Chapters: 2 - Words: 8,516 - Reviews: 478 - Updated: 7-26-06 - Published: 7-23-06

.  by   
Naruto is betrayed by a friend at the age of 6 but gets a sharingan eye. now smarter and more skilled he goes through life in a new way. Vote for paring for Naruto no yaoi
Naruto - Fiction Rated: T - English - Action/Adventure/Romance - Chapters: 3 - Words: 2,981 - Reviews: 292 - Updated: 6-12-06 - Published: 4-11-06

 by   
Naruto learns about his parents and activates the Sharingan. Now Sasuke and he train together to restore the clan. SasukeHinata now voting for narutos paring
Naruto - Fiction Rated: T - English - General - Chapters: 5 - Words: 8,012 - Reviews: 253 - Updated: 5-8-06 - Published: 3-23-06

Naruto of the Sharingan (NaruHarem)


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

Naruto is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... *gives thread a 1*

  EDIT: Oh... My... God... My rep was 7125, after that neg rep, it's 7124, lol VERY small neg rep power dude.


----------



## Omega (May 4, 2007)

Vance said:


> Naruto is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... *gives thread a 1*
> 
> EDIT: Oh... My... God... My rep was 7125, after that neg rep, it's 7124, lol VERY small neg rep power dude.


Oooook...? Whatever, Naruto is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and sasuke's gay and barney the purple dino is actually working with Micheal Jackson to rape little kids...oh wait! thats right I DONT GIVE A RATS ASS ABOUT IT!!!!


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

So you basically said you want Michael Jackson to rape you? 

   Giroso, you perv.


----------



## Omega (May 4, 2007)

........ Ok some one kill me right now. Im serious. I dont care if it ranges to a nuclear warhead in my mouth to a rectal chery bomb....I WAS BEING SARCASTIC!!! I WOULD PUT MY CLAW THROUGH HIS STOMACH AND RIP HIS SPINE OUT!!! AND IM A GUY AND IM NOT GAY. I MAY BE PERVERTED, YES, BUT NOT TO THE POINT WHERE I GO FOR *ALL *PAIRING. I LIKE YURI BUT NOT YAIO. YAIO CAN BURN. BURNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Dude, take a chill pill, and you'll NEVER come close to my pervertedness.


----------



## Omega (May 4, 2007)

YOU WANNA MAKE A BET ON THAT. MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....Ok i cooled down but seriously this thread is about, well what the title says it is.


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

How about we have a little perverted fanfic competition? I'll beat you easily.


----------



## Omega (May 4, 2007)

Im 14 and ive had no sexual experiance...ever. so you are the perverted master. And I can imagine myself screwing up tryin to make a lemon scene in a fan fic so you win. Anyway this has to stop cause it is gettin off topic.


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Lol, I'm 12, just turned 12 on March 10th, so, yeah. I am a little mature for my age as you can see.

  Anyways, I'll look for some fics of this genre. Check back with you later.


----------



## Katonshadow (May 5, 2007)

Dude, I think I'm weorse than  you since when I was 11 I would twist any sentence someone said and make it perverted.


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

One word dude:

   Kankuro grasped Temari's hips as he breathed heavily. Her breasts were soaking wet from the shower she had taken just earlier.

   Temari pushed herself into Kankuro, who as predicted, rocked his hips. Temari moaned in pleasure as Kankuro sped up, his genitals feeling a burst of electrical currents.

   Temari rocked her hips as she kissed Kankuro's chest as he fondeled her breasts. Her expression was of pure delight as she climaxed. It was a sensation she had never felt.  It was utter joy.

  Kankuro came within her, sighing as he fell asleep.


   That wasn't too perverted, but you cannot beat me there.


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

*Nose bleed*


----------



## Corey45 (May 7, 2007)

lol vance you have to much free time on your hands


----------



## Katonshadow (May 7, 2007)

Dude, I may have been a perv, but I would never say anything about i*c*st... that's just wrong man


----------



## Eureka (May 7, 2007)

> Kankuro came within her, sighing as he fell asleep.



So he came, and fell asleep within seconds of each other? Lol..


*Spoiler*: _Not for little kiddies like me!_ 




Naruto could feel Hinata's heavy breathing as he kissed her lips, faster and faster. She moaned slightly, and tightened her grip on his shoulders, not wanting to let go. Naruto kissed his way down her neck, while he carefully stroked Hinata's breasts with his hand.

"Yes," she breathed quietly, sighing with pleasure. Naruto smiled, and worked his hand farther down her waist. Her nipples were erect. She moaned slightly as Naruto began rubbing her underwear, and she could feel herself getting wet. She gasped in pleasure as Naruto rubbed back and forth, faster and faster. It felt so good, that she wished he would never stop. She arched her back in pleasure, as she breathed "Faster, don't stop," in between moans. She was going to come, she could feel it. She had never felt this good before. If she kept on like this, she was sure to wake the whole mansion. But it was just so wonderfull. 

She threw her head back, moaning in pleasure as she came, her breathing fast, her whole body sweaty and wet. She leaned foreword, holding on to her beloved Naruto, as they passionatly kissed.

It was the best sensation ever, and this was what she had allways wanted. She kissed Naruto again, and could not help but smile at the thought of how young the night was; how much there was left to do. Feeling much braver then she usually was, she leaned back from Naruto, and gave him a seductive wink as she began to unbutton his pants.




*There, Vance, I win TEH PRIZE!. * (I was bored for about ten-fifteen minutes, ok..  

Damn this duel is epic...

Oh, and Vance... If you're 12, then why do you have acess to the bath house?


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

*Jaw drops and nose bleed* OH SHIT IM GONNA DIE OF BLOOD LOSSAGE *passes out*


----------



## Eureka (May 7, 2007)

Ill take that as a compliment...


----------



## Katonshadow (May 7, 2007)

Couldn't be bothered to read it so meh and you k now theer's such a thing as lying about your age?


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

Well did anyone find anything???


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2007)

lol i win


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto bangs Hinata untill shes dead.











lol keep trying.

























What is this thread about again?


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

WHAT THE F@#K!?!? This is the thread where instead of sasuke gets the Juuin seal(curse mark) Naruto gets it. Oh and where naruto somhow gets the sharingan.

Oh btw, THIS ISNT A LEMON CONTEST DAMNIT!!!!!


----------



## Eureka (May 17, 2007)

This thread wins in so many ways, yet tecnically, it fails...


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

DAMN YOU ALL!!!! Jk


----------



## theredfox12 (May 17, 2007)

that story @broken healing wtf its has around 400 reviews and the guy never uploads wtf rage


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

Hey i didnt write it....


----------



## theredfox12 (Jun 10, 2007)

its just annoying


----------



## mortalone (Jun 10, 2007)

2 more Sharingan fics:

Only Human by Deathfire-san 

These Bloody Eyes of Mine by Kuro-Ninpou28


----------



## Froza51 (Mar 31, 2008)

lol... i liked the lemon contest... it was funny...


----------



## Omega (Apr 27, 2008)

as di i...dam i havnt been online here for a while


----------



## TheLightSabrix (May 12, 2015)

*Sharingan!Naruto*

Err, I don't know if this thread is still about Sharingan!Naruto fics, but if it is, I've got a few entries:

*Reflections in the Sanguine Eyes* by _CrimsonUzumakiGod_​AU. "Naruto," Shisui broke his shocked silence, "your eyes... the Sharingan." \ When Uchiha's bloodline limit awakens in a Namikaze, Naruto's life gets a tad bit more complicated. Having a jinchūriki as a sister and the Hokage as a dad doesn't help things. At all. / Alive!Minato & Kushina, Jinchūriki!Sister, Smarter!Naruto, Sarutobi did the sealing. Mangekyō coming in Shippūden.​​It is a new fanfic, only the prologue and 1st chapter, but form what I can see, it has amazing potential and is written very nicely. Not THE best grammar in the world, but definitely very good. I'd give it a try if I were you.


*Overlooked Prodigy* by _Rookie14_​The Namikaze clan known for being cousins with the Uchiha clan. Though it has been ages since a Namikaze unlocked the Sharingan. Until one boy by the name of Naruto Namikaze. Read about his journey of life struggles as he becomes the Best Ninja he can be! Overlooked for his sister, which Minato believes to be the savior of the world. Sharingan-Mangekyō Sharingan - DONT OWN NARUTO​ ​This one is a rather long fanfic, 29 chapters and almost 184,000 words, but author seems to have abandoned it. It has some grammar issues, but somehow author wrote it so that we can easily ignore that flaw and keep on reading. Very interesting and good fanfic, but as I said, ABANDONED. Last updated Feb. 2.

Sorry, can't put links due to a new account, but Google the titles, you'll find them easily.


----------

